# My cockatiel loves to stare at lights....does yours do this?



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

Every now and then I find my cockatiel with his head cocked to the side staring at the light on the ceiling. He seems to be mesmerized by it. Does anyone elses 'tiel do this?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My lucky does that, so cute when they tilt their head


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

I wonder what they think it is? I love the tilted head thing too. Noki does it when I'm talking to her sometimes.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

no they never done that here, Aiko does look up if she sees a spider on the ceiling though  . but not the light. maybe they think we have our own little suns in the house that we can turn on and of


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie does that with TV.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, but dally stares at the wall....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> no, but dally stares at the wall....



my rabbits do that and the first time i seen it i thought i had a poltergeist lol 
(remember poltergeist where dog sits on bed looking and doing tricks)


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

My Cinnamon looks at the wall In fact all mine love the plain white wall. They don't bother with lights!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

no 

lol... but it is funny to read some do !

maybe its the type of lights ??? we have the long florescent tubes so maybe the small round bulbs are more interesting or something ????


----------

